# Refugee Visa From Egypt - HELP PLEASE



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi, this is quite serious for me and i'd appreciate any help i can get in here

i live in Egypt, however, as you might noticed in the news, Christians are being targeted for kills more than before, me and my family live in horror as we are even afraid to go to church as there might be a bomb there, not enough cops guarding the churches we go to and these churches has its names in Al-Qaada threats.
My mother doesn't look Egyptian, she's blonde and wears a cross, so many times people haress her cause of her cross and she's not veiled.

so, if i apply for a refugee visa, what are our chances to get it? i want to apply as the main applicant and have my mother and my brother with me in the same application, also i have someone who can sponsor me in Australia, he already sent me everything i need from his side, but am i eligible then to apply for a refugee visa or is it only for countries that are in war like Iraq or Afghanistan?

i'd really really really appreciate any help i can get, we are living in a horror movie in here.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi , Davideg 
We also face the same situation, except we already made GSM application on 7/ 2010 and wish to have our application finalized soon, if there is anything we can do we wish that someone can tell us???? 
I really love Egypt but we nead to be safe, live in peace, work, and nothing else... 
But what can we do ????ray:ray:ray:

Carol


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Carol E said:


> Hi , Davideg
> We also face the same situation, except we already made GSM application on 7/ 2010 and wish to have our application finalized soon, if there is anything we can do we wish that someone can tell us????
> I really love Egypt but we nead to be safe, live in peace, work, and nothing else...
> But what can we do ????ray:ray:ray:
> ...


i wish i made GSM application before july, they removed my skill (marketing specialist, advertising specialist) from it, since then, i'm digging the websites searching for jobs, too bad that they always come with the same reply, your skills are an exact match, but we don't sponsor overseas employees 

i looked into everything, i'm 100% desperate on this, i've looked into state migration, skilled migration, even submitted an application to new zealand and guess what, they dropped my points to 80 (pass mark:100) cause i have only 1.3 years work experience in a multinational company, they require 3 years at least, what is this? it has to be a multinational? even the migration officer wasn't easy on me, they don't care about your situation in your country which i explained, i of course understand the rules and regulations, but you know, they can be easy on us in some points, i have 6 years work experience in advertising and marketing with BIG local firms in Egypt and worked with multinational companies all the way, so why to be strict like this?

i pray everyday for this, and so should you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You can apply for refugee status but bear in mind if it is granted you cannot ever return to Egypt.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi David, 

Not sure if you've seen these already but they may help.
Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 61. Seeking Asylum within Australia
Refugee Council of Australia

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Not sure if you've seen these already but they may help.
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 61. Seeking Asylum within Australia
> ...


thanks, that's very helpful

i prepared all my documents, filled the forms, and will send the documents in 2 days, wish us luck, it's hard to get it as i'll be requesting an "In country protection visa" which they rarely grant to anyone.

pray for us please


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Luck Davideg 
God be with you and make the best for you and your family...
Keep posting>>>>>


----------

